
Chris Lattner leaves Tesla after 5 months - simonh
https://mobile.twitter.com/clattner_llvm/status/877341760812232704
======
simonh
Nabbing Chris from Apple was a really great coup for Tesla. It'll be
interesting to see if Andrej Karpathy lasts any longer.

------
detaro
previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14600073](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14600073)

